# EML - EML Payments



## sup3rK0ala (20 April 2006)

Any clue on this share, Gold is going up but this share still not moving up?
The last announcment was AAO done the drilling which the result will be out end of this month.


----------



## System (7 July 2011)

*AAO - Adept Solutions*

On July 18, 2011 Australasia Consolidated Limited will change its name to Adept Solutions Limited.



> *AUSTRALASIA SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETES ACQUISITION OF EMERCHANTS AND COMPANY TRANSFORMATION*
> 
> 1 July 2011
> 
> ...




Full announcement: http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=AAO&E=ASX&N=547518


----------



## System (21 November 2012)

*Re: AAO - Adept Solutions*

On November 22, 2012, Adept Solutions Limited (AAO) will change its name to Emerchants Limited (EML).


----------



## VSntchr (29 August 2013)

*Re: EML - Emerchants Limited*

Whilst this one isn't investment grade as of yet, it is a very interesting one.

Metrics are improving and there is solid insto interest based on the oversubb'd CR recently.


They have landed some good contracts and are launching many of them over the course of the second half of this calendar year.

Anybody else following this one? Its on my watchlist for now along with a heap of other new ones after the reporting season avalanch...!!!


----------



## chiff (1 September 2013)

*Re: EML - Emerchants Limited*

Yes I  take a small interest in this one-has a long way to go of course,as started up recently from nothing.
What interested me was that the CEO is Bob Browning? ex Alinta-before they sold out to Babcock and Brown.How successful their charge cards will be ?Well we will watch their financials and new contracts.I may be mean but I think they are overpriced  (without looking at the recent price)


----------



## So_Cynical (1 September 2013)

*Re: EML - Emerchants Limited*

I used to have an Emerchants cash card back in 2007, it was cheap and easy to use and overall i was happy to have it...right up until (without any warning) the cards were locked out of ATM's, i had to apply in writing to close my account and get my money back, took about 4 or 5 weeks from memory.

Back then i saw some potential in what they were doing...may be worth a fresh look.


----------



## piggybank (11 March 2014)

*Re: EML - Emerchants Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> Back then I saw some potential in what they were doing. May be worth a fresh look.




Do you think it is worth a look now So_Cynical? What about you VSntchr, do you think it is investment grade now?

They held an Investor Presentation yesterday - For the First Half Financial Year 2014. Click on link to see what was on the agenda - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=EML&E=ASX&N=670255

This came on top of an announcement last Thursday that they had signed a multi-year contract with Ladbrokes Digital Australia - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=EML&E=ASX&N=669853

View attachment 57194​


----------



## VSntchr (11 March 2014)

*Re: EML - Emerchants Limited*



piggybank said:


> Do you think it is worth a look now So_Cynical? What about you VSntchr, do you think it is investment grade now?
> 
> They held an Investor Presentation yesterday - For the First Half Financial Year 2014. Click on link to see what was on the agenda - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=EML&E=ASX&N=670255
> 
> ...




Confession time, I waded in on this one before it has become investment grade. But I did a fair bit of research prior to the purchase and came out pretty confident that this will perform well over the medium term.

Tom Creagan is a smooth operator and the videos I have seen of him speaking show a man committed to his job: to gain big contracts.

I actually got lucky and got in at ~0.42 before the massive run up. Sold some recently at 70c, but I think the longer term thesis remains intact on this one and the recent Ladbrokes deal will be a good guide as to the potential of the company.


----------



## piggybank (12 March 2014)

*Re: EML - Emerchants Limited*

Thanks VSntchr for your feedback - much appreciated

Here is the chart that I had put in my previous post but for some reason it didn't load up correctly.


​


----------



## rnr (17 April 2016)

*Re: EML - Emerchants Limited*

About to break out again?


----------



## System (29 November 2016)

On November 29th, 2016, Emerchants Limited changed its name to EML Payments Limited.


----------



## greggles (30 July 2018)

EML Payments is a payments solutions company that offers payment technology solutions for payouts, gifts, incentives and rewards, and supplier payments. They manage approximately 1,100 card programs in 19 countries.

Recently there have been good announcements coming through regarding contracts and an acquisition in Ireland and the share price has been seeing a nice lift as a result. There seems to be some optimism in the market regarding their FY2018 results and future prospects.

The EML share price has increased from $1.05 to $1.625 in less than four months. One to watch.


----------



## greggles (23 April 2019)

Nice breakout-type move for EML today after announcing the signing of a multi-year agreement with bet365 for payments solutions for their USA gaming customers.



> EML PAYMENTS LIMITED (ASX: EML) (“EML”) is pleased to announce that its wholly owned subsidiary, EML Payments USA LLC, has entered into a multi-year agreement with Hillside (New Jersey) LLC, trading as bet365 (bet365), for the provision of a bet365 branded Reloadable card program in the state of New Jersey in the United States of America.
> 
> Under the agreement, EML will give bet365 customers an easy to use Reloadable card to both remit funds into their gaming account alongside our innovative product supporting fast access to winnings. The initial program in New Jersey is expected to launch in mid 2019 following regulatory approvals.




After consolidating between $1.70 and $1.80 for the entirety of April, today's news was the catalyst that sent EML above its previous 24 month high of $1.92, which it reached in August 2018. After reaching an intra-day high of $1.995 today, EML has slipped back to $1.93 but is still seeing a lot of buying pressure.


----------



## barney (24 April 2019)

As often has been the case Greg, you were on the money again ……  Inside day today to be expected and looks like closing around $1.96 ish


----------



## rnr (30 April 2019)

Setting up for another move higher? I guess we will find out soon.


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 May 2019)

rnr said:


> View attachment 94230
> 
> Setting up for another move higher? I guess we will find out soon.



First challenge is to get past the highs just above the present level which were reached in 2016 and 2017 at 2.20 and 2.26.

Have to see what happens.....


----------



## barney (6 May 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> First challenge is to get past the highs just above the present level which were reached in 2016 and 2017 at 2.20 and 2.26.
> 
> Have to see what happens.....




Yeah …. current Volume is only modest.  Anywhere above $1.95 in the short term looks normal.


----------



## greggles (28 May 2019)

Hope you took a position @barney - EML blasted through $2.10 and has run all the way up to $2.66.

The acquisition of Flex-e-Card Limited, announced on 20 May, has sent it hurtling north on good volume!


----------



## barney (28 May 2019)

greggles said:


> Hope you took a position @barney - EML blasted through $2.10 and has run all the way up to $2.66.




Nah … I only buy penny dreadfuls at less than 10 cents now days Greg

Since late last February that has been an excellent chart though ….. 

Move up/consolidate
Move up/ longer consolidation
Large move up/short consolidation
Secondary move up but a deeper consolidation confirming the one before …
Then boom shangalang

Funny how it always looks simpler after the event though …. Good early call from you on this one 

I also see that the $1.92 ("danger" level I noted back on May 6) was never breached …. It behaved to script from a technical point of view.


----------



## bigdog (11 November 2019)

ASX announcements today and share price has had big increase since May 2019

Acquisition of Prepaid Financial Services & Equity raising (refer attached file)






346


----------



## Faramir (1 December 2019)

I know just about nothing of EML Payments other than lots of hype on Livewire and that many brokers love it. I have completed just about no research this stock. (Maybe I should start). Not even sure if I am really that interested as this type of business may not interest me? Will it be good long term?
Here is a chart. Later this week, I will try to discuss something more valuable about their pre-paid card system. Why they are attracting lots of clients? What a market darling!
When a company like EML Payments makes successful acquisitions, when is the time to think too late, I missed the boat? Is this a "roll up"? Is that the correct term?
@greggles how did you know back in May this year this trend would continue.

I am choosing this for December 2019 Tipping Competition. Another one of those "if only" stocks.


----------



## myrtie100 (26 December 2019)

I am picking EML as my top pick for the 2020 Yearly Tipping Comp.
The monthly chart shows a successful breakout this year in May.
There is very strong momentum, on rising volume.
I'm hoping this will continue and help propel the price even further for 2020.


----------



## Faramir (1 January 2020)

The main reason EML is my fourth choice for 2020 Tipping Comp: it polled well in one of my favourite YouTubers. That is a bad reason to pick something but the more I look at EML, the more I suffer FOMO. Another bad reason is that I should have my own conclusion instead of relying on a popularity contest. Running out of time now but I hope I can discuss why EML won the popularity contest in 2019 and why I think it will continue.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 January 2020)

EML will replace Westpac as the payments provider for 49,000 NSW Health workers using salary sacrificing.

_FinTech nibbling away_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 January 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _FinTech nibbling away_



From the AFR article:
The NSW Health and Smartgroup deals will lift its salary packaging revenue to around $20 million by 2021. In the 2019 financial year, EML made revenue of $97 million, which is set to increase to $208 million following the integration of Prepaid Financial Services.

The new contract wins show how disrupters are taking on the major banks with better technology. EML offers salary packaging providers and users a better digital experience, including categorising spending and providing accounts in digital wallets with attached loyalty offerings, after banks under-invested in the space.

"Banks are exiting parts of the payments business they consider to be niche to focus on parts that are mainstream," said EML chief executive Tom Cregan. "For them, salary packaging is at the fringe. They have not invested in new technology and are no longer competitive. For us, it is quite the opposite."

Mr Cregan said EML would continue to expand into niche areas of payments. "Salary packaging is one area of specialisation, retail is another, and gaming is another. There are lots of niche verticals globally, and the strategy is to find those verticals and become a larger provider to them."


----------



## bigdog (14 January 2020)

EML is slowly becoming a household ASX 200 growth stock given its phenomenal 220% share price increase in 2019. The company transitions into 2020 with numerous growth opportunities in salary packaging, instant gift solutions and gaming card solutions.

Did have high today of $5.275 and currently up 6.15%


----------



## galumay (14 January 2020)

Outside of my wheelhouse, so I have never looked at it in detail, but its an interesting case of the incumbents in inter-party transactions, the big 4 banks, had no interest in adapting when the legislative changes came through. EML was the big winner as a result, basically scooping up mush of the business. 

Its now one of the ASX stonks with FOMO driven prices far past any sensible valuation, but thats not to say it cant go a lot higher! I know a couple of investors who both saw and understood the opportunity before the hyperbole took over, they have created significant wealth and I wish I had understood the sector well enough to see the opportunity as well!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 January 2020)

galumay said:


> .. know a couple of investors who both saw and understood the opportunity before the hyperbole took over, they have created significant wealth and I wish I had understood the sector well enough to see the opportunity as well!



Know what you mean. I posted (on another site) about an obscure company: 







> ... under a new code, out of a merger between Afterpay Holdings and Touchcorp.
> - the group website includes this : Afterpay Touch Group *(ATG)* https://www.afterpaytouch.com/investor-centre,
> - the old code was *AFY,* and
> - ASX website throws up *APT :* http://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/APT
> ...



that was 14 Sept 2017; S/P sub $5 !! _Where's my yacht?_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 February 2020)

EML came out with sort of strong numbers, but didn't lift outlook other than revise upward the lower EBITDA number. 

Down some 10%


----------



## Zaxon (19 February 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Down some 10%



Yes, I thought the drop was a bit unnecessary.  Down 13.51% for the whole day.


----------



## Miner (19 February 2020)

Zaxon said:


> Yes, I thought the drop was a bit unnecessary.  Down 13.51% for the whole day.



https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/EML
True - by ordinary means, the result today was an excellent one. Market dived down like any thing. Same reflected on WTC.
Was the stock too high priced as a shadow of After pay
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200219/pdf/44f6qvyl0mf9bp.pdf
Motley Fool published lot many things but never said what could be the reason of fall - they are biased because their wealth division heavily backs EML.
https://www.fool.com.au/2020/02/19/why-the-eml-payments-share-price-tumbled-15-lower-today/


----------



## Zaxon (19 February 2020)

Miner said:


> True - by ordinary means, the result today was an excellent one. Market dived down like any thing. Same reflected on WTC.



I think it's a "buy on the rumour, sell on the news" scenario.  That's my interpretation of what happened.  If that's the case, we should see it start to pick up again shortly.


----------



## Country Lad (31 March 2020)

EML has renegotiated the terms for the purchase of Prepaid Financial Services (Ireland) Limited 

*"Upfront enterprise valuation of GBP 131.5 million (AUD 252.3 million1) is reduced by GBP 94.5m from GBP 226m"*

Obviously the market likes it and up 50% at the moment.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200331/pdf/44gk8l3wj9lys8.pdf


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2020)

I wonder if there is any real value in the acquisition, other than diversifying away from the prepaid card gimmickry into General Purpose Reloadables. That's probably unkind, as it is a move into open banking, with multi-currency offerings. (garlic bread with that?)

Acquisitions can be problematic, the cash burn is contained but they'd better get it right, first time. Meantime, since Feb, has the market not spoken on what was a leveraged play hoping to prise something off the major players?




Don't hold


----------



## So_Cynical (31 March 2020)

Looks like my week old 1.30 buy order won't get filled....


----------



## Faramir (31 March 2020)

Yesterday (Monday 30/Mar) it closed $1.87. Open at $2.70, raced up to $3.20 before 'plunging' to a close of $2.30.

I wonder if acquiring PFS Prepaid Financial Services in Ireland is a wise thing. It looks great that EML got a much better price, paying $AUS 159 million upfront from cash reserves. I do not know PFS will go well in Ireland, etc in the coming months with the current fallout. No wonder EML got a better price.

Someone please convince that EML is not a roll up company?? It is great for FOMO situations, I guess now is the opposite. So that is my only reason why it went $3.20 down to a close of $2.30. I guessing let the dust settle before committing to EML. No reason other than to say that I do not understand EML well enough and I am not a day trader. Today would have been a day trader's happy day?


----------



## Adamroweco (12 May 2020)

so as far as EML is going looking like it might keep going up but has moved in to a sideways motion
growth look's good , simply wall street seem to think
it will grow by 52% and has grown by 271.7% over the last yer
yahoo fiance has it at a Quarterly revenue growth of 25%
and a Total debt of $7.34mil ,, Enterprise value of $860.21M
Enterprise value/revenue  7.88
the trailing P/E is 91.89 and even tho it is overbought i'm thinking it look's like that it has a lot going for it if it can keep growing  
but i'm thinking it could still go up but i'm interested to know what other people think ??


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I wonder if there is any real value in the acquisition, other than diversifying away from the prepaid card gimmickry into General Purpose Reloadables. That's probably unkind, as it is a move into open banking, with multi-currency offerings. (garlic bread with that?)
> 
> Acquisitions can be problematic, the cash burn is contained but they'd better get it right, first time.



and then there is his quote:







> A key risk for EML is its reliance on revenue from _*breakage*_, or the unused amount left by consumers on reloadable gift cards. EML can share this with retailers, although it is possible regulators may require unspent funds to be returned to shoppers. EML said breakage continues to fall as a percentage of group revenue, now comprising 23 per cent, down from 33 per cent in FY19, and it is expected to represent a lower percentage of group revenue in FY21 with further growth in the [general purpose reloadable card] segment



now that's a 'leveraged play'

(D_on't _H_old)_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 December 2020)

Faramir said:


> I know just about nothing of EML Payments other than lots of hype on Livewire and that many brokers love it.



another fundie luvin' it



> *EML Payments*, a local digital-payments business, is one of the largest positions in the Lakehouse Small Companies Fund. EML has flexible technology that allows it to securely channel payments for gift cards, gaming payouts, salary packaging, and payroll, among other use cases.
> The business grows with its customers, who rarely leave, and has optionality thanks to fintechs finding new ways to build on top of EML's platform. The company also has a strong, aligned leadership team.



 - _Joe Magyer, Lakehouse Capital_


----------



## Boggo (22 February 2021)

EML ticking the boxes so far, can it make the $7 area ? (I do hold).

Weekly EW chart.

(click to expand)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2021)

is that a 40% drop for EML ?



> EML told shareholders the Irish central bank is considering issuing directions over the firm’s Irish unit.




that's a bit like the bank manager saying your balance is outstanding!

_EML advises that its Irish regulated subsidiary, PFS Card Services (Ireland) Limited, has received correspondence from the Central Bank of Ireland, including a letter received on Friday 14 May 2021 (Australian time) raising significant regulatory concerns (‘Correspondence’). The CBI is the relevant regulator in Ireland. _

_The CBI’s concerns relate to PCSIL’s Anti-Money Laundering / Counter Terrorism Financing, risk and control frameworks and governance. The Correspondence states that the CBI is minded to issue directions to PCSIL pursuant to section 45 of the Central Bank (Supervision and Enforcement) Act 2013._


----------



## galumay (19 May 2021)

The big red flag for me is the large selling down by directors, presumably a lot of it after they knew about the regulatory concerns. 

I suspect there is more to be revealed if ASIC & the ASX have the appetite to investigate.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2021)

a bit of drilling down by Clavdivs









						EML Payments (ASX: EML) Share Price Plunges On Central Bank Of Ireland Investigation
					

The EML Payments (ASX:EML) share price is down around 34% on regulatory concerns that could undermine its reputation globally.




					arichlife.com.au
				






> ... _In the worst case scenario, their PFS business is done and dusted, *and *this action will force regulators in Australia and the USA to take a close look at the company’s operations_.



and a bit on _EML re-iterating guidance "excluding costs and impacts" _which basically says the metrics are fanciful/ stuffed


----------



## Miner (8 June 2021)

there are always a case when EML deep dive south.
prima facie - performance appears to be good but not the market driven
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...pdf?access_token=0007TRV0lEXTbEkBk2sqKryrlLrj


----------



## sptrawler (8 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> a bit of drilling down by Clavdivs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This money laundering issue, is obviously being addressed at a global level IMO, when you consider the amount of action Austrac has being involved in recently.
I wonder if it isn't the forerunner to more integration of international money systems?
I read NAB has also been queried by Austrac, I wonder if all this is interconnected? Or just coincidental.








						NAB faces attention of AUSTRAC enforcement team
					

"Serious concerns" with compliance obligations.




					www.itnews.com.au


----------



## Miner (8 June 2021)

sptrawler said:


> This money laundering issue, is obviously being addressed at a global level IMO, when you consider the amount of action Austrac has being involved in recently.
> I wonder if it isn't the forerunner to more integration of international money systems?
> I read NAB has also been queried by Austrac, I wonder if all this is interconnected? Or just coincidental.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. Why not people donate their money than sending to laundry and get caught. There are millions of people starving.
By doing that they also keep our investment safer, saves lives and get jail free cards.


----------



## sptrawler (8 June 2021)

Miner said:


> Thanks mate. Why not people donate their money than sending to laundry and get caught. There are millions of people starving.
> By doing that they also keep our investment safer, saves lives and get jail free cards.



I'm not sure, but it certainly is making investing in the financial sector problematic, WBC, CBA, now NAB. 
Now EML sound as though the Irish equivalent is breathing down their necks, it is getting harder and harder to find a sector that doesn't blow up, every few years.


----------



## Miner (8 June 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I'm not sure, but it certainly is making investing in the financial sector problematic, WBC, CBA, now NAB.
> Now EML sound as though the Irish equivalent is breathing down their necks, it is getting harder and harder to find a sector that doesn't blow up, every few years.



Hmm!
you and many others are better informed than me on EML. Thanks.
Looks like EML has many more bad days and I was one eyed deer.








						EML shares crash on Irish central bank regulatory concerns
					

The Central Bank of Ireland is investigating the ASX payments darling over ‘significant regulatory concerns’ that the company says it is taking ‘very seriously’.




					www.afr.com


----------



## Boggo (8 June 2021)

So it took a dive on the 19th and Comm Bank bought on 20th ?
Am I reading this correctly ? If so is there a bit of a conspiracy (and I'm not a theorist  )


----------



## sptrawler (8 June 2021)

Miner said:


> Hmm!
> you and many others are better informed than me on EML. Thanks.
> Looks like EML has many more bad days and I was one eyed deer.
> 
> ...



Not at all Miner, I was only commenting on the article Dona posted, I haven't looked into EML at all. It just seems there is a lot of regulatory activity going on in the financial services industry of late. Which I have exposure to and therefore am affected by. 
Interesting the comment Boggo made, about CBA buying in, maybe a positive sign.


----------



## Miner (8 October 2021)

Miner said:


> Hmm!
> you and many others are better informed than me on EML. Thanks.
> Looks like EML has many more bad days and I was one eyed deer.
> 
> ...



Central Bank of Ireland has provided material effect  again since 19th May  for sure.
So would this lead to what level 



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02432753-58G5VPKF7A0NF36TEPGK0425S6/pdf?access_token=0007wur2oQWp8c4hQDb1XteTk8Vn


----------



## greggles (8 October 2021)

Not looking good for EML. Regulatory issues are among the worst issues a company can have. A lot of confidence has been lost as a result.

These are not the kind of words the market wants to hear:



> EML considers that the directions could materially impact the European operations of the Prepaid Financial Services business.


----------



## Miner (8 October 2021)

greggles said:


> Not looking good for EML. Regulatory issues are among the worst issues a company can have. A lot of confidence has been lost as a result.
> 
> These are not the kind of words the market wants to hear:



So true @greggles .
What frustrates me when company CEOs try to diffuse such serious matters as business usual with the useless thoughts that market is idiot to get mellowed their down play and rather hit harder than the actual impact of the incidences.


----------



## galumay (8 October 2021)

galumay said:


> The big red flag for me is the large selling down by directors, presumably a lot of it after they knew about the regulatory concerns.
> 
> I suspect there is more to be revealed if ASIC & the ASX have the appetite to investigate.




Given what has transpired with EML I am flabbergasted that the ASX lets it continue trading, it should certainly be in a trading halt given the uncertainty surrounding the viability of the business.  ASIC & ASX are the most useless toothless tigers, over and over again retail shareholders are defrauded by these sort of businesses while they twiddle their thumbs.


----------



## Miner (8 October 2021)

galumay said:


> Given what has transpired with EML I am flabbergasted that the ASX lets it continue trading, it should certainly be in a trading halt given the uncertainty surrounding the viability of the business.  ASIC & ASX are the most useless toothless tigers, over and over again retail shareholders are defrauded by these sort of businesses while they twiddle their thumbs.



From the inactive behavior of ASX whose independence is questionable being a commercial and listed entity  and lame duck ASIC I will not be surprised to learn in few years that both organizations have had mole from some of the con companies.


----------



## CityIndex (13 April 2022)

EML is currently trading around 12.2% higher on reports of Bain Capital potentially being interested a takeover of EML Payments.

Shares are testing $3 at the moment, which seems to have become somewhat of a resistance level coming from the previous cycle highs a couple of weeks ago.

All trading carries risk, but it will be interesting to see if EML can break higher, or if a mix of profit-taking and traders looking to break-even around this level limit the upside.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2022)

EML has made surprise downgrades to revenue and earnings and cut its net profit forecast by 7 per cent.

The *Update *pointed to elevated costs and lower-than-expected new customer revenue. Regulators last year put the brakes on its European business, where it earns 60 per cent of revenue.

_down 37% to $1.68. Hasn't been that low since 2019_


----------



## divs4ever (26 April 2022)

bought this as AAO   and eventually sold out at $1.69 in May 2017 

 haven't i missed out on some excitement here 

 almost makes me regret   not hanging onto the last parcel 'free-carried '


----------



## Miner (26 April 2022)

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02510985-22HP6U8MIQ67EIAUII6NM7JKVS/pdf?access_token=00074oHXzwPDFX6peUOwMpK9RVeZ
		

and today's profit guidance
Should the shareholders ask hard questions to the directors who sold out only two weeks before announcement ?
DNH


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02513208-6Q37O7SH8PQCLV9TMHDVQEMBDG/pdf?access_token=00074oHXzwPDFX6peUOwMpK9RVeZ


----------



## peter2 (26 April 2022)

"Money in Motion",  price is in freefall.

Today's huge gap down is the third "cockroach" and this puts EML in the never to be traded list.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 April 2022)

peter2 said:


> Money in Motion



That's hilarious.
Usually have only heard the word motion in medical terms 😅


----------



## Miner (26 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> That's hilarious.
> Usually have only heard the word motion in medical terms 😅



Unfortunately, EML management is having a medical problem called LOOXE MOTION


----------



## Miner (28 April 2022)

EML dwindled down another 10% in the morning. I was tempted to have a day trade but resisted. The price reverted up to recover 10% down trend to only 2% or so down from yesterday's closing price.
Still do not know why market punished EML out of proportion yesterday and again this morning.
DNH but if it goes down again in the morning, then could throw some odd money to have  a day trade


----------



## Miner (30 April 2022)

Technically I do not have to post anymore to get into tipping competition to support my punt EML for May  
Nonetheless, the prices are turning down for EML. Whosoever made a killing by buying on Thursday is laughing


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02515580-2A1371021?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

Following this response to ASX, the prices went up. Probably Monday it will (should) be higher too. DNH


----------



## So_Cynical (1 May 2022)

Miner said:


> Should the shareholders ask hard questions to the directors who sold out only two weeks before announcement ?



6736320 shares to 6536320 shares, about half a million worth, probably fair enough to not make a big deal about it.

EML in general looks pretty cheap - certainly one of the better punts on offer at the moment.


----------



## Miner (1 May 2022)

So_Cynical said:


> 6736320 shares to 6536320 shares, about half a million worth, probably fair enough to not make a big deal about it.
> 
> EML in general looks pretty cheap - certainly one of the better punts on offer at the moment.



SC - You got a point. For John and Mary, 200000 shares sold out timing is definitely a big sum. Probably it was testing the market before it crashed at $1.5 around .
Possibly the director was getting ready for higher sales before market surprised him


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 May 2022)

from the AFR:



> .... _shareholders might have taken a keen interest in a presentation on Tuesday by EML Payments managing director *Tom Cregan*. __But unless they were among the 750 institutional investors attending the 24th annual Macquarie Australia Conference in Sydney, they were out of luck._






> _Reporting on the speech is likely to be non-existent, given media were told by Macquarie on Tuesday morning that EML had requested they don’t attend the session.... _


----------



## Miner (4 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> from the AFR:



posting the full text from AFR
EML has gone south as expected today after a hick up yesterday.
AFR did make an observation on one of the director's sell out just before the crash,  regardless the level of holding he had.
Watching on the side line


----------



## Miner (4 May 2022)

Looks like there are few stocks offering vertical knives similar to Coles offer when accumulating enough points


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 July 2022)

and CEO resigns.

Down nearly 20% ... now $1.03


----------



## galumay (11 July 2022)

As I said a year ago. 



galumay said:


> Given what has transpired with EML I am flabbergasted that the ASX lets it continue trading, it should certainly be in a trading halt given the uncertainty surrounding the viability of the business.  ASIC & ASX are the most useless toothless tigers, over and over again retail shareholders are defrauded by these sort of businesses while they twiddle their thumbs.




Also as a friend pointed out, 

"Not as straight-forward a take-down as SZL, but promoted by some of the same people. At what stage should those folks have realised that this was a dud?
(a) When the economics were just generally lousy pre-PFS, and it was mostly a corporate action scrip-flinging machine?
(b) When they bought most of a money laundering operation off a couple that ran away with one subsidiary to Cyprus?
(c) When the senior management exodus began shortly after close and insiders were selling?
(d) When they got kicked in the head by a regulator for obvious money laundering enablement risks?
(e) Some other time when your brain was switched on?
(f) When a fund manager with a significant related party holding promoted the Hell out of it on Twitter while simultaneously promoting a number of other dodgy, dodgy companies?"


----------



## Faramir (11 July 2022)

Faramir said:


> I know just about nothing of EML Payments other than lots of hype on Livewire and that many brokers love it. I have completed just about no research this stock.



(Above quote from 1 December 2019)


Dona Ferentes said:


> and CEO resigns.
> 
> Down nearly 20% ... now $1.03



Now I really know nothing about EML.

I have even forgotten why or how EML ever came to my attention. I have no idea why I started to ignore EML. It’s sad that others got sucked into the hype. I thought I was gullible but there are many others more gullible than me and their lost of funds is proof of that. The way this business could generate cash flow? I couldn’t make sense of it.


----------



## divs4ever (12 July 2022)

i bought EML as AAO and it was a nice ride  , while  i held  , but it started to look like becoming  a neo-bank  and expanded heavily  ( and i was hoping for divs sooner than eventually , if ever ) so i took the exit  ( and a nice profit ) in May 2017 @ $1.69 

'growth stories ' rarely pay my bills  , so i left it for the traders


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2022)

Faramir said:


> .... have even forgotten why or how EML ever came to my attention. I have no idea why I started to ignore EML. It’s sad that others got sucked into the hype. I thought I was gullible but there are many others more gullible than me ....



In this modern age, there are myriad means of slipping opinion disguised as substance into media. Egregious is a term that can apply to much of the promotional bumph..

Joe Aston has a column today about a dude:
_For no explicable reason, [an asset manager] who manages a portfolio of small positions in ASX-listed companies on behalf of sophisticated investors, cultivates a strikingly unsophisticated social media profile.

On Twitter and LinkedIn, [he] relentlessly pumps his favourite stocks with unapologetic fandom, deploying rocket emojis to evoke the destined trajectory of their share prices....
._
🚀 and EML is a fave. 
More in AFR.. 
💥


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 August 2022)

EML headline: _Shares surge 10%_

yep, that has trimmed the loss over 12 months from >75% to closer to 72%.

*Results out:*

narrowed the FY 2022 net loss to $4.8 million versus $23.3 million in the prior year period
_reported total revenue up 21 per cent to $232.4 million on total transaction volume up 308 per cent to $80.2 billion_
_reported adjusted net profit of $32.1 million_
_declined to provide any specific financial guidance for FY 2023_
plans to implement a $20 million share buy-back over the next 12 months.
(DNH)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> EML headline: _Shares surge 10%_



and , from the gang who can't shoot straight:

_EML Payments flagged a maximum loss of €5.5 million ($7.9 million) from *fraudulent activity *within its direct debit processing business. The company is investigating the circumstances surrounding the fraud which primarily occurred this month. It has started steps to recover losses._



> _.... its Sentenial business has identified recent fraudulent activity relating to an identified set of fraudulent merchants within its direct debit processing business. _




and, slump on top of slump. down down.


----------



## divs4ever (24 August 2022)

exited this in May 2017 ( @ $1.60 )

 thinking  the path chosen then would bring extra regulator headwinds , how little did i know those winds would become a typhoon

 but don't feel sorry for me , it had been a very profitable journey  from minnow gold explorer AAO  , to EML at the exit point  , even if i missed the $5 ( plus ) peaks


----------



## Miner (31 October 2022)

So_Cynical said:


> 6736320 shares to 6536320 shares, about half a million worth, probably fair enough to not make a big deal about it.
> 
> EML in general looks pretty cheap - certainly one of the better punts on offer at the moment.



@So_Cynical 
How cheap EML today 😟


----------



## divs4ever (1 November 2022)

bought EML when it was AAO  , watched it grow  for a while  and went very nicely for me , but then took the decision to go in the current direction  , now i didn't precisely pick the current issues , but did worry about extra government regulation/intervention  ( had much the same concerns over OTE/ISX )

the question with EML   is how much risk do you take for the potential reward


----------



## So_Cynical (2 November 2022)

Miner said:


> @So_Cynical
> How cheap EML today 😟



Very very cheap, as are many many stocks - you know how this works miner.


----------



## aus_trader (2 January 2023)

Picked for CY2023 competition. Could be too early to say the stock has bottomed out, but willing to see what happens over a year...

Payment companies have seen the share price decline in 2022, could 2023 bring some uplift ?


----------

